# Platte in Holland



## Neffe (6. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen!
Habe vor nach Holland ans Meer zum Angeln zu fahren. Jedoch gibt es 2 Probleme.
Erstens weiß ich nicht ob ich dort einen Erlaubnisschein brauche, und zweitens wüßte ich jetzt nicht wo ich es probieren sollte. 
Kann mir von euch jemand weiterhelfen.
Wäre euch sehr dankbar. Erspart mir einiges an Sucherei und Spritgeld!
Danke schon mal im voraus!
MfG
Neffe


----------



## Halsa anfanger (6. April 2005)

*AW: Platte in Holland*

Hallo Neffe,

Fur die kustengewasser brauchen sie nur die "Sportvisakte" und die bekommen sie an jeden Postambt. Eine gute stelle sind die "pieren" von IJmuiden. Die gehen 2 bis 3 km ins meer. Auch die kunstinsel "Neeltje Jans" , in Zeeland, ist eine zimmlich gute stelle. Es ist aber immer ausprobieren, den fanggarantie gibt es nirgendwo.


----------



## krauthi (6. April 2005)

*AW: Platte in Holland*

soweit ich weiß muss man für die see keinen schein haben und erfolgreich auf platten habe ich immer in westkapelle / domburg gefangen gruß krauthi


----------



## Waldi (7. April 2005)

*AW: Platte in Holland*

Moin,
ich bin oft in der Gegend um Harlingen und habe mich dort in einem guten Angrerfachgeschäft wegen Erlaubnisschein erkundigt. Mir wurde immerwieder bestätigt, daß ich dort für das Angeln in der Nordsee keinen Schein brauche. Also woher plötzlich die Aussage - Sportvisakte für Küstengewässer ist notwendig. Hat sich da was geändert? 
Gruß Waldi


----------



## brandungsteufel (7. April 2005)

*AW: Platte in Holland*

Vielleicht gilt das nur für Hölländer. Ich habe auch nie einen Schein gebraucht.

Ich bin in Hoek van Holland. Und ich fange immer etwas.

Platte, Aale, Seebarsch.


----------



## burti (7. April 2005)

*AW: Platte in Holland*

Für die Nordsee braucht man in den Niederlanden definitiv keinen Schein.
Allerdings ist die Anzahl der Angelruten auf zwei pro Angler beschränkt.

Eine Gute Stelle für Plattfische ist der Abschlussdeich.


----------



## Neffe (8. April 2005)

*AW: Platte in Holland*

Erst mal vielen Dank für die Zahlreichen Antworten!
In den Niederlanden sind die Vorschriften was die Köder betrifft ja doch etwas seltsam!
Hat man an der Küste selbige Probleme? Ist dort vielleicht irgendwann das Angeln mit Wattwurm untersagt? Werde mir die Sportvisakte einfach holen.Sicher ist sicher. Außerdem kostet sie ja auch nur 9 € fürs ganze Jahr. Kann man bestimmt nochmal gebrauchen. 
@waldi
Zum Thema Harlingen
Habe gehört dort soll es gut auf Platte sein. Kann man auch mit Beifängen wie Barsch und Co rechnen? Hat man dort Strand oder Beton?
Danke nochmals!
MfG
Neffe


----------



## Waldi (8. April 2005)

*AW: Platte in Holland*

@ Neffe
In Harlingen selber ist wohl eine gute Hafenangelei möglich. Auf der Strecke in Richtung Abschlußdeich ist der Deich zum Wasser hin befestigt (Teer oder Steine). Ist aber gut begehbar. Beste Zeit ist das auflaufende Wasser. Man kann auch auf die Mohlenköpfe die so etwa alle 200 m vorhanden sind. Bei NW ist ca. 3 Stunden kein Wasser da oder man läuft ihm hinterher. (Bringt aber eh nix) Ich habe bis dato nur Flundern und Aale in dieser Gegend gehabt. Wolfsbarsch und Co. sind wohl erst weiter westlich Richting Texel zu erwischen.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Doggy (9. April 2005)

*AW: Platte in Holland*

Ijmuiden! Die Molen sind sicher nicht ganz leicht zu beangeln ABER die Schleusenanlage ist der Hammer. Jetzt mal ohne Quatsch jeder der nach Ijmuiden fährt versucht so weit wie möglich auf die Molen zu laufen... Das ist totaler Quatsch! Macht euch doch mal mit dem Wagen den Spass und überquert den Kanal über die Schleusenbrücken.... DA IST FISCH. 

Platte und Seebarsch kein Thema Wittliner sind auch immer da und Plätze gibt es mehr als genug.

Nur bitte tut mir alle einen Gefallen. Wenn man mal nen kleineren Dorsch einpackt oder ne Platte bin ich der letzte den es interessiert. Nur lasst uns grade an den Schleusen die kleinen Seebarsche nicht ausrotten. Danke

Gruss David


----------



## Klaus-a. (9. April 2005)

*AW: Platte in Holland*



			
				Doggy schrieb:
			
		

> Ijmuiden! Die Molen sind sicher nicht ganz leicht zu beangeln ABER die Schleusenanlage ist der Hammer. Jetzt mal ohne Quatsch jeder der nach Ijmuiden fährt versucht so weit wie möglich auf die Molen zu laufen... Das ist totaler Quatsch! Macht euch doch mal mit dem Wagen den Spass und überquert den Kanal über die Schleusenbrücken.... DA IST FISCH.
> 
> Platte und Seebarsch kein Thema Wittliner sind auch immer da und Plätze gibt es mehr als genug.
> 
> ...



Dann ist das der Nordseekanal oder?


----------



## Halsa anfanger (9. April 2005)

*AW: Platte in Holland*

Das muss die Nordseekanaal sein. Warum laufen dei leute immer so weit wie moglich auf dei molen? Weil es unter die 1400 meter viele hanger gibt, und wir es nicht mogen soviel material zu erlieren. Auch umweltwege. 
Noch mal uber die angelschein. Es stimmt das man fur die Nordsee keinen angelschein brauchst, aber, alle gewasser an die kuste, kustengewasser so wir in Holland sagen, sind in die Sportvisakte genennt. Das heisst, ir ist es nicht erlaubt von deich, molen oder strand zu angelen ohne angelschein. Es hat bei uns auch discusionen gegeben wie das war, und dan hat die NVVS gesagt, alle kustengewasser in die angelschein.
Tut mir uberigens eine gefalle. Nimmt keine zu kleine fische mit nach hause. Auch bei uns gibt es minimum masse. Und man kontroliert immer heufiger.


----------



## Doggy (9. April 2005)

*AW: Platte in Holland*

für die seeseite der schleusen braucht man keine karte!!! da werd ich wohl nen einheimischen aufklären müssen ^^

das ist noch kein fliess und flöss-gewässer. das ist ne sonderregelung da kannste dich ja mal schlau machen und mir dann recht geben ;-)

kleine fische sollte man wirklich nicht mitnehmen,,, ich sag mal ne kleine platte kann man tollerieren aber leute lasst die kleinen seebarsche schwimmen... wenn die gross sind machen die viel mehr spass,,, das ist bösartiger mord davon womöglich noch mehrere einzupacken!

Groeten David


----------



## Klaus-a. (10. April 2005)

*AW: Platte in Holland*

@ Doggy

Kannst du mal hier anzeichnen wo die Schleuse ist?
Hoffe ich habe die richtige Skizze.diese hier
oder hier


----------



## Doggy (10. April 2005)

*AW: Platte in Holland*

das ist ja ne ganze schleusenanlage... die grösste Europas mein ich sogar... ich hab mal die 4 hauptschleusen angekreuzt...


----------

